
Nate Silver rages at Huffington Post editor in 14-part tweetstorm - danso
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/11/nate-silver-huffington-post-polls-twitter-230815
======
retreatguru
In retrospective Nate was right. I wonder if Clinton supporters saw the 98%
chance of winning on the Huff Post site and decided voting was not even
necessary?

